# Zippo Blue - Flame Adjusment ?



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Ok, am I stupid ? (Don't answer that) How do you adjust the flame on the Zippo Blue ? Or cant you ?


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 28, 2007)

Not sure. A lighter that needs an instruction manual.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I dont like the lighter but I gave it to a friend. He told me it doesnt work. When he lights it, the flame starts out high and then dies down very low.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

According to the review from CA, you can not adjust it. I know one retailer who ordered them, and ending sending them all back. I love Zippo products, but it sounds like they need to rethink their butane lighters.


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

I like mine and use it everyday. One of the brothers here sent it to me and it's become one of my favorites.
No adjustment, and you have to remember it was made to work for all smokers. Cigar and cigarette. It is supposed to start off small and gradually gets higher. At least that's what mine does.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> I dont like the lighter but I gave it to a friend. He told me it doesnt work. When he lights it, the flame starts out high and then dies down very low.


Jon, tell him to bleed it out completely and try refilling it. Sounds like it's having a fuel issue.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> Jon, tell him to bleed it out completely and try refilling it. Sounds like it's having a fuel issue.


That may be the issue but this is the first time it has been filled.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> That may be the issue but this is the first time it has been filled.


That was the same issue I was having when I originally received mine. The flame was very inconsistent. Make sure he is using quality fuel and have him run it a few times then bleed and refill. That should do the trick.


----------



## Dustinl-cl (Oct 1, 2007)

In everyones opinion, are they worth buying? I almost shucked out the 50 bux last night at the local B&M just to try it. I've really been wanting one. The B&M guy said that he has only sold two and one was brought back. 

The few reviews that I've read on the Blu say that they are no good. What do you all think?

Dustin


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Dustinl said:


> In everyones opinion, are they worth buying? I almost shucked out the 50 bux last night at the local B&M just to try it. I've really been wanting one. The B&M guy said that he has only sold two and one was brought back.
> 
> The few reviews that I've read on the Blu say that they are no good. What do you all think?
> 
> Dustin


I say go with the Ronson Jetlite. If you can find them at your local Walmart for $3.00.


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

I wouldn't pay what they are asking for them. And the Ronson seems like a hell uva deal.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Dustinl said:


> In everyones opinion, are they worth buying? I almost shucked out the 50 bux last night at the local B&M just to try it. I've really been wanting one. The B&M guy said that he has only sold two and one was brought back.
> 
> The few reviews that I've read on the Blu say that they are no good. What do you all think?
> 
> Dustin


I have come to the conclusion that I will never again spend more than $25 on a lighter. The more money they are, means nothing about the quality in my opinion. I have had $5 lighters last longer than $100 lighters.

I would not do it.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Don't think the flame is adjustable from the instruction manuel,
but I think you can send it in and they will replace it for you.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

They are not worth $50 thats for sure. I have one and he needs to bleed it and make sure its good fuel, seems the more you use it the better it works. I like mine but I use 3 or 4 different lighters all the time.


----------

